# Glodis Attacked by German Shepherd



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Senator attacked by German shephard
By Leslie H. Dixon / News Staff Writer
Monday, September 6, 2004

MILFORD -- State Sen. Guy Glodis is recovering today from injuries received on the campaign trail Saturday afternoon when a German shepherd attacked him on Purchase Street.

Glodis, who is challenging 17-year incumbent Worcester County Sheriff Mike Flynn in next Tuesday's Democratic state primary, was attempting to introduce himself to Purchase Street resident George Consigli when Consigli's dog Teddy jumped on the three-term state senator from Auburn.

He was taken by AMR ambulance to Milford-Whitinsville Regional Hospital, where he received 36 stitches in his left arm.

This is the second time in recent months a candidate has been attacked by a dog while campaigning. In August, Mary Z. Connaughton, a Framingham Republican running for state representative, was attacked. That dog was restrained on private property but broke its collar and chased Connaughton down the driveway, knocking her to the ground. Connaughton, who received scrapes and cuts, was back on the campaign trail several hours later.

Glodis, who is 35, was not so lucky, but he expects to be campaigning again in a few days.

"I'm feeling much better," said Glodis who was recuperating at home in Auburn yesterday. "Call it a battle scar of the campaign. It was the longest dog day afternoon I've ever had," he said, chuckling.

While Glodis seemed to take the dog bite in stride, his campaign manager Robert Pezzella had other words for the incident.

"He was mauled," said Pezzella. "He's pretty traumatized. He has knocked on over 3,000 doors since last November and something like this has never happened."

Teddy's 84-year-old owner, George Consigli, of 77 Purchase St., said he saw it differently.

"He was looking out for me. Someone could have come in and hit me on the head," said Consigli, of his 3-year-old German shepherd who, he said, often plays with neighborhood children.

Consigli said he was at the back of the 28-foot-deep unattached garage with Teddy lying next to him when Glodis walked right in without saying a word. "He must have smelled him," said Consigli.

Teddy, who wears an electronic collar with four prongs that shock him if he tries to cross an underground wire fence running about six feet out from the garage, was near the garage door when he bit Glodis, said Consigli.

Consigli said he never heard Glodis say a word until the scuffle between Teddy and the politician began. "He said, 'Ouch.' I turned around and I said, 'What the hell are you doing here?' "

"He ran to the door. I said 'Can't you read?'" said Consigli, referring to two signs posted on his property -- one on the garage door and one near the dog house -- to warn visitors about the dog.

Consigli said the next thing he knew Glodis was running out of the garage, past the "Beware of the dog" sign and down the driveway to Peter's Market.

Glodis ran into the small neighborhood market where employee Roxsan Poudyal said he appeared bleeding, but not frightened. "He was talking. He was OK," said Poudyal, who gave him some paper towels to wrap his arm while they waited for the ambulance.

Consigli said he doesn't understand why Glodis just walked past the warning signs and into the garage. "He could have knocked on my door and come in the kitchen. Instead he walked right into the garage," said Consigli, who was in the rear of the garage fixing a clock.

"I was way in the back. If he didn't see the dog, he didn't see me."

Glodis said he doesn't blame Consigli or the dog. He said he did not see the warning signs.

"I was just knocking door to door. I went to the back door (of Consigli's house) and the dog just came running out in the back yard."

Consigli said there wouldn't be such a big stink about the incident if Glodis wasn't a state senator. "What did he want with me anyway," he asked as he and Teddy played with an orange football yesterday afternoon.

"I blame him. I don't blame the dog. The dog was looking out for me," said Consigli of the dog he has owned since it was 8 weeks old. "He's not a vicious dog."

Glodis said he went to see a specialist Sunday morning because he worried the cuts would get infected. Both the owner and police said the dog is up to date with shots.

Pezzella said the fact that Glodis is "bedridden" will not hinder the campaign, but he said Glodis will not be able to attend the annual Worcester Labor Day breakfast and the Spencer Fair, where he was expected to participate in the ceremonies.

"This will not detract him from going door to door. There are 10 days left till the election. Even with a severe injury, he'll be out in a couple of days continuing to knock door to door," assured Pezzella.

Milford Police Officer James Heron said the incident is still under investigation by Officer Jeffrey Varteresian. Both Varteresian and animal control officer Rochelle Thomson are expected to go to Consigli's home on Tuesday to continue the investigation.

Meanwhile Glodis said he intends to continue to campaign in Milford. "I'm hoping to get back out there this week. I'm not taking Milford for granted. They're a very political town. They take their politics very seriously. I think Milford will be an important town. I'll be back out there," Glodis said.

Consigli said he does not intend to vote for Glodis. "He can't even read a sign."

Leslie H. Dixon may be reached at 508-634-7521 or by e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well...........................
Dog's are usually good judges of character.
 
I wish Kerry would come visit my house. My Wife's Pug/Jack Russell would chew his ass real good
:wink:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Sounds like that German Shepherd was doing his job and protecting his masters property. What sucks about this is when the demoRAT files a claim against this persons home owners insurance policy. The dog will automatically be at fault. Depending on the insurance company they might even cancel the homeowners policy.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Insurance companys refuse to insure German shepards.We have Arbella mutual. I have a 3 legged 40 pound dumb female shepard. The worst she will do is bark. Little kids next door hop the fence all the time to get thier balls kicked over the fence.

But Arbella wont accept her. They dont mind my big fat male Golden retriver but a 3 legged shepard is a clear and present danger to them. :roll: 

Insurance companys are whores.


***Consigli said he does not intend to vote for Glodis. "He can't even read a sign." *** I wouldnt vote for him just for that reason either.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I deal with the same issue (insurance won't cover dog).. I have a Shepard/Mastiff mix.. she is NOT big at all, only about 75 lbs. All the kids in the 'hood play with her.... I think its outrageous they won't cover a dog. Even if they were to add a few bucks to the annual cost I would pay it... It really is discrimination to pet owners...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 110# rottie...my insurance company will only cover an incident if the dog is secured on the property: fenced in, chained, or on a leash. Fortunately, I have a 1/4 acre fenced for her.

Since I don't live in Worcester County, I guess I won't have to worry about the reading-impaired Mr. Glodis going past my " 'ware the dog...or wear the dog" sign and climbing the fence in search of votes.

Any word on who Teddy is going to vote for? 8)


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

mpd61 @ Mon 06 Sep said:


> Well...........................
> Dog's are usually good judges of character.
> 
> I wish Kerry would come visit my house. My Wife's Pug/Jack Russell would chew his ass real good
> :wink:


MPD That is the best avatar ever!!

Scott c:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

sapd218 @ Wed 08 Sep said:


> mpd61 @ Mon 06 Sep said:
> 
> 
> > Well...........................
> ...


I second that statement.


----------

